# To use old powder or not?



## Coonhunter23 (Aug 17, 2011)

I pulled some old 243 rounds the other day and was wondering if anyone had some advice as to if i could use the powder or not. It is varget and about 20 years old(Gramps loaded them and then sold his rifle). Some of the cases were in bad shape (tarnished and some necks hairline cracked) but the powder looked good. I have it stored in a cleaned plastic coffee can for now. Suggestions would be highly appriciated.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The problem with socalism is that you run out of other people's money.


----------



## RocknRollHunter (Feb 27, 2009)

I would strongly insist not using the powder. After a period of about 10 years powder begins to become more unstable/faster burning, thus raising pressure if loaded. I've personally shot rounds 30+ years old and was fine. But man did they kick.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

dump the contense into a bucket of water and bury. don't use it.

xdeano


----------



## Coonhunter23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you that batch of powder will be disposed of in short order


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

sprinkle it over your lawn, the nitrates in the powder will make your grass greener, works best in spring.


----------



## Coonhunter23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Then it's going on my sweetcorn patch next spring!


----------

